# 7x7x7 Help!



## Siraj A. (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey I need help with 7x7x7 centers. Can someone please give me the commutator for this picture. Thanks!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know the algorithm, but where did you get that cube?

EDIT: Oops thought it was a real cube sitting on a carpet for a second lol


----------



## aznblur (Jan 10, 2008)

google gabbasoft.



@siraj, try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp4p7NH23KA&feature=related

Its different to what I use but it works nonetheless.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2008)

umm... do niklas with the inner slices only...
for this specific case. Try r U' l2' U r' U' l2 U. That'll solve the 2 right hand centers. Try to figure out what they do. and then you just use set-ups to do the others.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 10, 2008)

Basicly there is only one alg to three-cycle centres, no matter the size of the cube (bigger than 3x of course).

For a 4x4x4 (to simplyfi my descripton) it looks like this. One U centre at Fur and one F centre at Ubr. Do : r U' l' U r' U' l

Now, if you place the centres in a similair position on the 7x (in a line so the first slice affects them both) and does the similiar (more slices to choose from on a 7x than on a 4x) turns it will work fine.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 10, 2008)

Kenneth said exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 10, 2008)

This is all I need. I can't seem to do the algorithm reversed (thanks for that video aznblur)

EDIT: I just solved it! It took 49:35.44 and 1111 moves!


----------



## martian (Jan 11, 2008)

Did you do it on the computer?

I am sure I will be crazy if I try to solve a 7x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 11, 2008)

martian said:


> I am sure I will be crazy if I try to solve a 7x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't think so, if you can solve a 4x4x4, then you can also solve a 7x7x7 or even a 777x777x777. It's the same thing just more turns.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 11, 2008)

martian said:


> Did you do it on the computer?




Of course! Gabbasoft. I can't wait for the OC's though.


----------



## tegalogic (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha.... I remember the first time I solved it on the computer. I got stuck on the centers and spent like 2 hours trying to fix them myself. I've only moved up from 5x5x5 (and have only solved it 4 times) so I had no idea what I was doing. I learned for a tutorial from Emile Compion on YouTube.

Although I want to attempt to solve it again, I hate finding all of those pieces. A 20x20x20 solve is good enough for me 

@Siraj: I believe they are now called V-CUBE(tm) http://v-cubes.com/


----------



## martian (Jan 14, 2008)

Where can I get a software to solve some _n_x_n_ puzzle?


----------



## tegalogic (Jan 14, 2008)

http://gabbasoft.com/ up to 20x20x20
or
http://www.mzrg.com/java/IsoCubeSim/index.shtml any rectangular puzzle


----------



## mrCage (Jan 14, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> martian said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure I will be crazy if I try to solve a 7x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Hi  Well with cage it will be the same no matter the size, it's just same work on different orbitals - that's all.

With some reduction method like Ce3 i guess figuring out the centers stage may be quite a problem for some :-o

-Per


----------



## martian (Jan 14, 2008)

tegalogic said:


> http://gabbasoft.com/ up to 20x20x20
> or
> http://www.mzrg.com/java/IsoCubeSim/index.shtml any rectangular puzzle




Thanks!!! I'll try that out later.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 15, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > martian said:
> ...



I haven't noticed any diffrence when moving up in sizes using my method either, that is also direct solving = no reduction. I block up as many pieces possible for the last two centres (using a keyhole where I have no edges (U layer and FD) built yet) and then use commutators to solve the ones that are left after that, sometimes blocks of centres using commutators.


----------

